# Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???



## ThomasK. (15. Jan. 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich werde in nächster Zeit meinen Eigenbaufilter aus Regentonnen bestücken und frage mich nun, ob ich nach dem Vortex eher zu Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten greifen soll!? 

Mein Grundgedanke war so: 1.Kammer (VORTEX) 2.Kammer (Japanmatten/Filterbürsten) 3.Kammer (100l Kaldnes) 4.Kammer (100l Aquaclay)

Eigendlich dachte ich eher an Japanmatten, aber mitlerweile glaube ich das sich die Bürsten einfacher reinigen lassen, sollte ich das mal müssen. Aber ich lege auch wert darauf, dass die 2. Kammer noch den Restschmutz von den Biokammern abhalten soll. Also was meint Ihr, Bürsten oder Matten oder sogar beides???  Oder reichen sogar doch aus Kostengründen diese Schaumstoffmatten?

MfG Thomas


----------



## Dodi (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

Hallo Thomas!

Erstmal eine Gegenfrage: wie hattest Du Dir denn den Vortex vorgestellt? Einfach so ohne was oder mit SiFi oder einem anderen Vorabscheider?

Also ich habe mit Japanmatten gute Erfahrungen gesammelt, auch wenn die Schw...eteuer sind. Es gibt einen großen Vorteil bei Japanmatten, da sie durch die vielen Windungen bereits eine große Besiedlungsfläche für die Bakkis sind.

Wenn Du einen vernünftigen Vortex/Vorabscheider hast, der Algen, Blätter usw. zurückhält, brauchst Du die Japanmatten auch nur 1x im Jahr (Herbst) zu säubern, u. zw. nur grob abspülen, damit genug Bakkis erhalten bleiben. Die Japanmatten halten durch ihre Struktur auch genug Reststoffe zurück, bevor das Wasser in die Biokammer weitergeleitet wird.

Ich sehe bei Dir nur das Problem, eine Regentonne - ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dies eine ganz normale runde ist - vernünftig mit den Matten zu bestücken. Hier wäre eine viereckige Kammer besser.

Von diesen Schaumstoffmatten kann ich nur abraten, die lassen sich schlechter reinigen als Japanmatten.

Ach ja, und Bürsten hatten wir auch schon, allerdings sozusagen als Vortex - die waren voller Algen, die sich auch nur schlecht abspülen ließen.

Na, mal sehen, was die anderen dazu noch sagen.

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben!


----------



## Norbert66 (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

Hallo Thomas,
erhoff Dir mal von dem Vortex mit einer Regentonne keine große Vorreinigung. Zum Absetzen soll das Wasser ca 10 Min. für den Durchlauf brauchen, sonst ist die Strömung zu stark und der Schmutz wird sich nicht absetzen. Solltest Du an deinem Teich 5.000l/h umwälzen, müßtest Du einen 800l Vortex haben. Da ich nicht soooo viel Platz habe setze ich als Vorabscheider ein Spaltsieb ein.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## ThomasK. (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

Ein Spaltsieb oder ähnliches hab ich nicht. Habe lediglich den Deckel der Tonne ausgeschnitten und mit einer Art Fliegengitter bespannt. Diesen habe ich dann zwischen Zulauf und Ablauf eingesetzt, um gröberen Schmutz zurück zu halten.


----------



## Norbert66 (15. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

Hallo Thomas,
das Fliegengitter hält wirklich nur grobschmutz zurück und dürfte wenn's denn mal wirklich 'dicke' kommt auch ähnlich schnell dicht sein wie ein Sifi.
Ein Spaltsieb hat eine Maschenweite von 200µ-300µ wo das Wasser durchfällt. Die Anschaffung ist zwar schmerzhaft für den Geldbeutel aber ohne gute Vorfilterung sind die Folgekosten auf Dauer noch höher.
Wenn's Dich interessiert und ich dahintersteig wie man hier Bilder einstellt kann ich ja noch ausührlicher berichten.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Annett (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

Hallo Norbert,

wie man Bilder einstellen kann ist hier ausführlich beschrieben.
Wenn Fragen dazu sind - einfach melden.


----------



## ThomasK. (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

Ja, dass das Netz ziemlich schnell dicht sein wird befürchte ich auch, daher ist die Maschenweite auch noch recht groß von mir gewählt. Deshalb möchte ich in der ersten Kammer ja auch noch irgendwie den Restschmutz auffangen.
Aber so ein Spaltsieb interessiert mich schon. Wäre schön ein paar Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## karsten. (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*



			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Aber so ein Spaltsieb interessiert mich schon. Wäre schön ein paar Bilder zu sehen.




bitteschön







mitlerweile habe ich den Zufluß und den Winkel des Siebes "optimiert",
dass der Filterkuchen gerade so in die Überlaufrinne gespült und in einem Haarsieb aufgefangen wird . 
Das "Spülwasser" läuft in den Planzenfilter . 
Das Sieb klopfe jede Woche 1x aus. 
Aufwand ca 14 sec.  
zur Zeit absolut wartungsfrei !



mfG


----------



## Wolfgang (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

Hallo Thomas
mit deinem Tonnen funktioniert ein Vortex nicht, die Durchflussmenge ist zu hoch und es setzt sich nichts ab. Packe  die erste Tonne voll Bürsten und baue unten einen 50er Ablauf ein, die vorhanden sind meist zu klein und setzten sich zu schnell dicht. Es ist zwar Reinigungsintensiv aber es funktioniert. In nächste Kammer kannst du dann Japanmatten einsetzen. Ich habe die Dinger immer senkrecht mit Distanzstücken eingebaut, dann kann das Wasser immer durchströmen auch wenn die Matten sich zugesetzt haben. Die biologische filterung funktioniert trotzden prima.


----------



## Norbert66 (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

Hallo Thomas,
mal seh'n ob's mit den Bildern klappt.
 

 

Die Reinigung ist auch ganz einfach, hab ein Video, ist aber 14mb und muß irgendwie umgewandelt werden.
So ein Spaltsieb hat den riesigen Vorteil daß der Schmutz vom Wasser getrennt wird und nicht im Kreislauf bleibt um sich wieder aufzulösen.
Der Betrieb ist in Schwerkraft und gepumpt möglich. Das Wehr, über das das Wasser auf's Sieb fällt kann Pegelunterschiede bis zu 16cm im Teich ausgleichen.
Bei mir läuft das Wasser durch Schwerkraft über zwei Zugschieber ( Skimmer & Saugkorb am Boden ) in das Spaltsieb. Am Ausgang sitzt eine Pumpe und Pumpt das vorgereinigte Wasser in den eigentlichen Filter. Ein Leerpumpen des Teichs bei defektem Pumpenschlauch ist somit auch nicht meh möglich (s. Wehr).

Gruß Norbert


----------



## ThomasK. (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

@Wolfgang: Nen 50er Abfluss mit Zugschieber habe ich schon. Du meinst also ich sollte den Vortex mit Bürste bestücken und in die nächste Tonne Matten?! Hört sich eigendlich auch ganz effektiv an! Zu der Durchflussmenge bräuchte ich auch nochmal ne Meinung! Mein Teich hat ca. 10tsd Liter Volumen. Ich will mir eine Aquamax Eco kaufen. Muß ich ne 6000er kaufen, oder reicht mir die 4000er, um die Durchflussrate nicht zu hoch zu haben? Es soll ja das gesamte Volumen in 2h einmal umgewälzt werden,richtig?! Welche sollte ich dann wohl nehmen? Ne 5000er gibts ja nicht.


----------



## ThomasK. (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

@Norbert: Grundsätzlich ist das ne feine Sache mit der Technik. Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das Teil in die vorhandene Anlage integrieren kann. Vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein.


----------



## Norbert66 (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

Hallo Thomas,
der nachträgliche Einbau ist natürlich etwas aufwändig, hab auch erst bedenken gehabt Flansche in die Folie einzubauen. Geht aber prima s.Bilder
 

 

Deine Aussage alle 2h den Teichinhalt umzuwälzen ist ziemlich pauschal und hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
Achtung !!  Die angegebene Pumpenleistung in L/h wird immer bei 0m Förderhöhe und ohne Leitungswiederstand angegeben. Die Tatsächliche Förderleistung läßt sich dann aus einem Pumpendiagramm ermitteln.
Bei mir hab ich mal zwei Pumpen bei ca 1,5m Förderhöhe + Leitung ausgelietert.
Aquamex ecco 6000 bringt am Filter 65 L/min, Stromverbrauch 65W.
Seerose UFP 5000 bringt nur noch 25 L/min, Stromverbrauch 45W. Ist also für meinen Zweck ungeeignet aber bei einem reinen Schwerkraftsystem wo nicht hochgepumpt werden muß sehr gut.
Ohne Angaben der Förderhöhe, Leitungsquerschnitt, verrohrung und Wirhungsweise der Filteranlage läßt sich keine verläßliche Aussage treffen.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## ThomasK. (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

Ich habe ja schon den Filter mit Bodenablauf im Teich soweit fertig. Er muß also nurnoch bestückt werden und ne entsprechende Pumpe dran. Deshalb meine ich ist es schwierig den Spaltfilter zu integrieren. Die Pumpe würde dann an einem Schwerkraftsystem laufen und müßte zur Quelle des Wasserfalles einen Meter hochpumpen. Ich denke da wäre ich mit der 6000er doch besser bedient.


----------



## Norbert66 (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

  Gute Wahl, würd ich in deinem Fall ebenfalls machen. Müßte über 4000l/h bringen. Eine Umwälzung alle 2,5h reicht bestimmt volkommen aus.


----------



## ThomasK. (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Filterbürsten oder Japanmatten???*

 Prima, nu bin ich wieder etwas schlauer!


----------

